# Westgate Vacation Villas Help!!



## Tocchet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello,

Sat in on sales pitch with no intention to buy...just in it for Disney tickets.  By the end of the pitch it sounded like a good fit for us.  Here are the details:

- Purchased one week every 2nd year starting 2013.

- Ability to exchange and vacation anywhere through Internval International is what sold us initially.  Found out after the fact that membership is additional cost which I did not renew after first year.

- Have been flooded with calls from Westgates own version of II looking for more $$$; calls from companies looking to buy our week for up front $$$.

- Basically, everything in the pitch is possible....but for a lot of additional $$$.  It's left a bad taste in my mouth even before I set foot on the resort!

From initial search on this forum, Westgate isn't a model TS.  What if anything can I do to enjoy this TS and get the most value for my money???  Is selling out/cutting my losses an option??

Thanks!


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Two mistakes. Buying retail & buying ANY Wastegate. How long ago did this occur? Unless you can rescind then defaulting, sale(at huge loss) or trying to use it are your only options.

If it where me I'd have to say stop paying & hope for only a small credit hit. The other two are big money spent for little return. Good luck.


----------



## Tocchet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah...starting to think the same thing but can't say for sure till I use it.  About $2k into it with $800 MF coming up for 2013.  Don't think skipping out on payment will affect my credit in Canada.  

How did you get out??  Anyone else go through this??


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 30, 2012)

That has always been my question why someone would be concerned with a defaulting on a US contract if they do not reside within the jurisdiction of the US court system, or a US Citizen would be concerned defaulting on a contract based on Mexican or other foreign law ?


----------



## Tia (Nov 30, 2012)

When was this purchase??


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 30, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> That has always been my question why someone would be concerned with a defaulting on a US contract if they do not reside within the jurisdiction of the US court system, or a US Citizen would be concerned defaulting on a contract based on Mexican or other foreign law ?



The court jurisdiction has little to do with it as far as a credit report is concerned. Credit bureaus are private so it's based on contractual relationships. All a Mexican company has to do for an unpaid debt to show on your report is hire a US collection agency that reports to the bureaus.

Judgements and court enforced collections are another matter. I wonder though if a Mexican company can sell a debt to a US company where it could then be a lawsuit resulting in a judgement followed by court enforced collections. I would like to know the answer to that.


----------



## Tocchet22 (Dec 1, 2012)

Tia said:


> When was this purchase??



Purchased June 2011


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 1, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Judgements and court enforced collections are another matter. I wonder though if a Mexican company can sell a debt to a US company where it could then be a lawsuit resulting in a judgement followed by court enforced collections. I would like to know the answer to that.


 
Short answer NO, ANyOnE actulally licensed please stop by to confirm


----------



## presley (Dec 1, 2012)

I've never been to a westgate and since I've only read terrible things about it, I'll never go to one.  If I were in your situation, I'd offer the deed back to the resort.  If they say no, I'd just default and quit paying.  

If you'd rather keep it, maybe you can block their numbers from calling you.  Then, you could exchange for a different resort each time you vacation and never really go back to westgate.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 2, 2012)

I bought at WVV 16 years ago.  Yes, from the developer.   Bad move for me because I could have bought that same unit for half the price then and next to  nothing now.  The only thing that salesman said that was true is "It will make you travel".   A couple of years later I found Tug.  1. Dont feel dumb or get mad (lots of us here on Tug) have bought our first timeshare from the developer  2. Learn how to use it.  

My family or myself have stayed there at least 8 times.  The other times we traded.  My resort is VVA11, it is a two bedroom with the loft. It is huge, king bed in master with a huge tub, 2nd bedroom: full bath with 2 queens, loft has to couches that will make up 2 twin beds.  Living room has  a large sectional that has a  pulls out -queen bed.   There have been a few times that we found minor maintenance problems but for the most part my unit was taken care of. If you stay away from the sales staff (thats who you can be blunt and if need be rude to) you can have a nice time.  If you need a rest day from the parks, lots of swimming pools, miniature golf and water boats on site and owners dont have to pay extra.  

Ive traded my unit 2x for Royal Mayan (gold crown top rated at Tug)  1. Westgate Gatlinburg (GC)  I really liked that resort midway between the 2 larger cities so each time you go back to your condo you dont need to deal with the city traffic 
1. Westgate Flamingo in Las Vegas  1. Westgate Canyons Park City, UT  1. Welk Resort, Escondido  (top rated on Tug), and one time I combined 2 weeks and got 2 units during Thanksgiving for a family reunion. All these trades were 2 bedrooms.  So Ive had good luck with  trades,   

Now am I sorry I bought it, no,  (yes-from developer).  Would I buy there again - no. There are alot of better choices for me.  Personally I wouldnt buy Orlando.  Different person different priorities.  If you cant get out of it and you dont want to risk your credit rating then learn how to use it.  If you are able to get rid of it dont let this experience ruin timeshares for you.  Good luck.


----------



## Tocchet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I did purchase retail...but decided to split the cost with family memeber since we figured we'd both take advantage from time to time.  My share is $4k with maintenance fees of $400 every 2 years.  Is this a fair deal...don't know.  Probably could have got into the same on eBay or this forum for price of maintenance fees....

Planning to bank this year and will take advantage in 2015 using both "free" weeks.  Won't really be able to make a decision on this good/bad until we use it.  

Will be sure to keep checking this site to take advantage and make the most of it. 

Anyone out there....besides talkamotta...have a good honest experience??  Great post!


----------



## sstug (Dec 19, 2012)

I also own at Westgate (Town Center) and think the resorts are great.  My advice is to just learn how to make it work for you and use it to get your money’s worth out of it.  Just because you could have bought it cheaper (or almost free) doesn’t make it a bad deal.  

Just to let you know, if you bank your week and use it a different year you will have to pay an exchange fee when you book it.  It is only free to use in the current year.

I have found the reservations folks to be very friendly and helpful.  You can exchange into any of the Westgate resorts based on availability (again you must pay the exchange fee).  Be aware that the different resorts have different prime weeks and seasons so some weeks may have an additional cost.  You don’t mention what week you purchased, but if you try to use a more popular week than you own  there may be an additional charge. 

I own a 4 bedroom floating week so I have to call to reserve any usage.  I can split it into a 2BR + 1BR+1BR (and each of the 1 BR lock offs have a living room and kitchenette).  If I split the unit, the first reservation in the current year is free and a second reservation requires an exchange fee.  If I use my unit in a different year I pay an exchange fee.

There is an owner’s manual online which I can find a link for if you can’t find it.  You should do your best to become an expert on using your Westgate unit to get the most out of it.

Most importantly, tell anyone who goes to Westgate as your guest to avoid the sales folks at all cost.  This is where you will run into their sleazy sales practices.  My sales person was wonderful but when he left I wasn’t so lucky.

If you really don’t want to keep it based on your personal experience then ask them if you can deed it back.  If not, you could try to give it away and eat  the cost.  But my opinion is you should use it, enjoy it, and chalk it up to an expensive life lesson.   Take the negative comments about Westgate with a grain of salt - although they may be true they will not help you learn to get the maximum enjoyment out of your purchase.

added: owner's guide
https://oam.westgateresorts.com/oam/pdfs/ownersguides/westgateOwnersGuide_en.pdf


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 29, 2012)

Now that you own a timeshare.  Are you going to join one of the trading companies?  For example SFX, not sure if Westgate qualifies.  They dont charge an annual fee and they have pretty good short notice exchanges that are cheap and they are all Gold Crown resorts.  RCI and II have resorts that you can rent, too.  

Maybe others out there will have other ideas.  Its a way of getting more value out of 1/2 timeshare ownership.


----------



## Tocchet22 (Jul 20, 2022)

Fast forward 10 years and we've used our timeshare at Westgate Vacation Villas for some really good vacations.  Our kids were younger and really enjoyed amenities at the resort...especially the Water Park...which eventually was built.

2019 week was paid in full and banked but has since expired since we could not travel into the USA as a result of the ongoing Covid 19 global pandemic.  I hesitated to pay for 2021 week fearing same thing would happen.  

Collections agency started calling early 2022 and I wanted 2019 week reinstated prior to payment.  After 6 months of calls I've now been kicked back to Westgate Owners group in which they want me to pay for 2021 week + interest and fees.  I can also have 2019 reinstated by paying a fee.  Do you think it's right to have an Owner pay fees which resulted from a global pandemic.

Now requesting 2019 week reinstated and fees/interest removed from 2021 week or I walk away.  The trouble just isn't worth it....


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 20, 2022)

Tocchet22 said:


> Fast forward 10 years and we've used our timeshare at Westgate Vacation Villas for some really good vacations.  Our kids were younger and really enjoyed amenities at the resort...especially the Water Park...which eventually was built.
> 
> 2019 week was paid in full and banked but has since expired since we could not travel into the USA as a result of the ongoing Covid 19 global pandemic.  I hesitated to pay for 2021 week fearing same thing would happen.
> 
> ...


You own a slice of the timeshare which requires ongoing operational costs - cleaning, taxes etc regardless of whatever happens to the outside world.  The resort continues to incur costs.  It is 100% fair that as an owner of a property that you continue to pay for what you did not use.  Those units went empty and you are an owner.  The truth sucks but it is what it is.  You can ask Westgate if you could simply deedback and they may want fees to be kept current in order to take back the week.  Alternatively, you can walk away from it.  Since you live in Canada, there are probably no repercussions on your credit score.


----------

